# How long to...............



## grau geist (Jan 17, 2009)

...........keep a lost homer quarantined that was lost last year in a YB race? I caught him and got a hold of the pres. of the race club here in UT and gave him the band info, and he got back with me and said that it belonged to so and so, but he most likely doesn't want the bird back. The bird looks good and is in good condition. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would keep it quarantined _at least _two weeks. If it's been lost that long.....apparently it doesn't have anything that's going to kill it. I would worm the bird and treat for coccidiosis while it's quarantined. Chances are that it was vaccinated as a youngster, so most likely there's not much to worry about. If it has something deadly, which I doubt, you'll know in two weeks.


----------

